# Static Cardiology Station



## zeekman (Sep 30, 2013)

Does someone have a list of the rhythms that could possibly be included in the static cardiology skills station.  I just want to make sure I have studied all of the rhythms that I need to.  Do they stick to the basic rhythms like VTach, VFib, AFib, Aflutter, SVT, Blocks...or do they expect us to know things like Accelerated Idioventricular, Wandering Pacemaker, NS with PAC....


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 30, 2013)

They will be straight forward rhythms


----------



## Anjel (Sep 30, 2013)

I had a 12 lead with ST elevation. 

Vfib, SVT, and sinus Brady.


----------



## zeekman (Sep 30, 2013)

Do you have a resource to help me study the Heart Blocks..I seem to be having trouble with 2nd Degree Type II and Third Degree?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 30, 2013)

Not to be snide, but how about your paramedic text book or ACLS book? Static cardiology is the basic of the basic, and something you should be fairly skilled in before it's time to test.


----------



## zeekman (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you DEmedic.  I feel like our text book is a bit outdated already, especially with the skills station examples that it gives on the DVD, so just covering all bases to be most prepared.  I appreciate any advice.  I am using the website acls-algorithms.com to study those algorithms that I think will help tremendously with a megacode scenario.....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 30, 2013)

Have you taken a cardiology unit and/or ACLS? None of this stuff should be a surprise. 

And as far as your book being outdated, the rhythms are the rhythms. Which book/edition are you using?

And is this a paramedic class or advanced EMT?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 30, 2013)

No static cardiology for AEMT so it's gotta be Medic.

They're basic rhythms but you should know WAP, WPW, AIVR and what not anyways... 

I had NSR, SVT, VF and 3AVB if I remember correctly.


----------



## zeekman (Oct 1, 2013)

*Paramedic*

Thank you guys for your thoughts and suggestions.  I will pull out my ACLS book again, we did that some time ago, and continue to study the rhythms.  

We used Nancy Carolines Sixth Edition

This is all helpful, thank you for your responses.


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 2, 2013)

zeekman said:


> Thank you guys for your thoughts and suggestions.  I will pull out my ACLS book again, we did that some time ago, and continue to study the rhythms.
> 
> We used Nancy Carolines Sixth Edition
> 
> This is all helpful, thank you for your responses.



Rhythms didn't change with new textbooks sometimes you just gotta re read what you have. The ACLS book is the gold standard for treatment. 

theres a ton of rhythm quiz websites out there for free just utilize your favorite search engine and you'll find plenty


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 2, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> theres a ton of rhythm quiz websites out there for free just utilize your favorite search engine and you'll find plenty



^^^this.

Here's a good one. http://www.skillstat.com/tools/ecg-simulator#/-home


----------

